# CR1 SL decals?



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Question: Did the '06 CR1 SL come with the option of yellow OR the silver decals? Also, if one were to choose to change the decals from the silver to the yellow, could he? I know some decals are covered by a clearcoat rendering this manipulation impossible. I love the black (carbon)/yellow combo vs. the black/silver combo. 

Thanks!


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

The colors are based on the model; SL, Equipe, Pro or Team.

SL: Anthracite with "polished" (foil) decals
Equipe: Yellow with white decals
Pro: Silver with white decals
Team: Blue with white decals.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Pity they don't have customization like Project One. I'd like a white-ish bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

decals are under the clearcoat


----------

